# New(to me) Garden Tractor



## freedhardwoods (Aug 22, 2011)

I haven't been around much lately. I've been busy with lots of things and the Case 446 I have just isn't big enough to do any real work.

After using a scoop shovel and wheelbarrow to mulch my berry patches (25 heaping loads), I decided I could use a little help with all my chores.

I went to an auction today and got a Cub Cadet 5234D with fel. I would like to use it a little, but too much going on today. I brought it home, put it in the shed and hopefully I'll be able to use it some next weekend.

When I loosened the straps, It rolled and got my back glass. I'll fix it right later.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Great looking little tractor! I'm sure you'll get some good work out of that unit.... too bad about the glass though!


----------



## freedhardwoods (Aug 22, 2011)

I guess I didn't do too bad. I paid $4100. Looking at ads, I found 3 other 5234D's.

One with no loader and 860 hours - $5000

One with no loader or mower deck and 300+ hours - $4400

One at a dealer with a loader but no mower deck 330 hours - $8500

I found a back glass at a parts yard for $40


----------

